# Flowerhorn is sick, please help!



## KiraxYamato (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello my flowerhorn(bottom) is really sick. He hasn't eat anything for about a week now. I went to my local pet store and they told me to do a 25% water change. I have a 55 gallon tank and I take 25% of it every other day (like pattern change-no-change-no) for a week now. He still hasn't gotten any better. So now its been two weeks since he ate anything. We just went to the local shop again today and bought so goldfish to see if he wants to eat it, but he didn't. Only thing wrong with the water that the pet store told me is Nitrate.

I will give you as much details as I can

My fish started to look up like this
http://i31.tinypic.com/zy9iix.jpg
He has these white things on top his head by my local pet store say it caused by Chlorine. His head is as well as swelling up.
http://i27.tinypic.com/wgybut.jpg

What we feed him: We feed him "Hikari Cichlid pellets."
Tank: 55 Gallons.
Filter: Aqueon Aquarium Power Filter 55. 
We have Air pump that is connected to two air bubble.
Temperature is about 84-88.


Tonight we are going to do another 25% water changeand add "Aquarium Salt" (Click for picture) and as well as Nutrafin Aqua Plus. If he gets any better we are going to add Aquari-Sol


----------



## KiraxYamato (Jul 29, 2009)

UPDATE: He is floating straight-up now.


----------

